# S/p cva



## arizona1 (Aug 28, 2009)

how would you code s/p CVA. Patient is being monitored and taking metropolol for preventative measures.


----------



## gaponte (Aug 30, 2009)

I would use one of the codes that are in Chapter 7 Section d. 1-3 of your ICD-9-CM Coding Guidelines. There a Vcode, V12.54, which is for post CVA or TIA without any residual deficits. However, categories 430-438 are for late effects or current of a CVA. 

I hope, that this helps you :0)


----------

